# Tottenham - Juve: 7 marzo 2018 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming. In chiaro.



## admin (3 Marzo 2018)

Ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Champions League. La Juventus va a Londra per affrontare il Tottenham, dopo il 2-2 del match di andata.

La Juventus, per qualificarsi, deve vincere o pareggiare con tanti gol, dal 3-3 in su.

Dove vedere Tottenham - Juventus in tv? 

Diretta in chiaro su Canale 5 a partire dalle ore 20:45.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2018)

ricordiamo che la partita si giochera' nel tempio inglese di Wembley


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2018)

Daje Tottenham!!!


----------



## enigmistic02 (3 Marzo 2018)

Io spero invece che la Juve possa passare il turno.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2018)

Totocoso dacci sta gioia almeno tu


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Champions League. La Juventus va a Londra per affrontare il Tottenham, dopo il 2-2 del match di andata.
> 
> La Juventus, per qualificarsi, deve vincere o pareggiare con tanti gol, dal 3-3 in su.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2018)

Se (non) giocano come ieri ne prendono 5.
Imbarazzanti ieri, imbarazzanti.
Lichtsteiner alto nel tridente è una delle cose più brutte abbia mai visto nel calcio. Da coprire gli occhi ai bambini.
La cosa più vergognosa e offensiva per chi ama questo sport è che ieri sono usciti con tre punti in tasca dall'olimpico e forse mezzo scudetto.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Marzo 2018)

Ho sempre tifato le italiane, Juventus compresa, nelle competizioni europee. Tuttavia, quest'anno comincio proprio a non sopportarli e viste anche le dichiarazioni di Buffon (se vince la CL continua a giocare), mi auguro escano in fretta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Marzo 2018)

spero che la Dea bendata l'ha finisca.. 
il loro gioco non merita di passare tra le prime in europa

perché praticamente non esiste 
solo contropiede con tutti dietro la loro meta-campo 
e giocate singole sblocca risultato


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> spero che la Dea bendata l'ha finisca..
> il loro gioco non merita di passare tra le prime in europa
> 
> perché praticamente non esiste
> ...



Tranquillo prendono 3 pere e vanno a casa.


----------



## Asso_86 (6 Marzo 2018)

Brutte sensazioni, al 70% siamo fuori.

A meno che Allegri non imposti la gara sul pressing alto per 90 minuti, cercando di segnare 3 gol non curandosi dei loro attacchi.

Quindi utopia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2018)

3-2 per la Juventus.


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Marzo 2018)

Io dico un 2-1 per la Juve


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2018)

*Mandzukic non convocato. Emergenza per Allegri.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Brutte sensazioni, al 70% siamo fuori.
> 
> A meno che Allegri non imposti la gara sul pressing alto per 90 minuti, cercando di segnare 3 gol non curandosi dei loro attacchi.
> 
> Quindi utopia



quest'anno siete molto meno forti rispetto agli scorsi anni e penso te ne sia reso conto anche tu. In primis l'età inizia a farsi sentire per molti titolari e poi la mancanza di Bonucci è al netto delle stupidate era fondamentale per la manovra.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Marzo 2018)

Matuiti dice "se giochiamo da Juve passiamo"
bhe vedendovi innumerevoli volte 
spero proprio(X VOI) che giochiate meglio se no col cavolo che passate 

poi se fa l'esempio con la Lazio non è proprio il massimo


----------



## Love (6 Marzo 2018)

spero le prendano ma a sensazione passano di cu.lo al 90 tipo contro la lazio..


----------



## juventino (7 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> quest'anno siete molto meno forti rispetto agli scorsi anni e penso te ne sia reso conto anche tu. In primis l'età inizia a farsi sentire per molti titolari e poi la mancanza di Bonucci è al netto delle stupidate era fondamentale per la manovra.



No, la Juve è decisamente più forte dello scorso anno. Ha perso Bonucci, ma ha ritrovato un Benatia che non lo sta facendo minimamente rimpiangere. Ha un Matuidi in più a centrocampo e molte più alternative avanti con gli innesti di Costa e Bernardeschi. Inoltre anche la perdita di Dani Alves non è stata niente di che dal momento che il brasiliano terzino non ci ha praticamente mai giocato (De Sciglio poi, pur non essendo un fenomeno, sta comunque rendendo bene). 
Semplicemente la Champions di quest’anno è di un livello più alto rispetto a quella dell’anno scorso. Poi che la Juve si ritrovi alcuni giocatori a fine corsa (Buffone su tutti) è ovvio.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2018)

Came on Spurs!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Marzo 2018)

Anche io la Juve la vedevo più forte l'anno scorso...decisamente. Poi vabbe sempre forti restano.

C'è da dire però che il Tottenham (al di la dell'odio verso la giuve) è una delle mie squadre preferite negli ultimi anni quindi tifo loro


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Anche io la Juve la vedevo più forte l'anno scorso...decisamente. Poi vabbe sempre forti restano.
> 
> C'è da dire però che il Tottenham (al di la dell'odio verso la giuve) è una delle mie squadre preferite negli ultimi anni quindi tifo loro


Quest'anno si sono indeboliti molto in seguito all'addio di un loro top player come Rizzoli. Restano tuttavia molto forti con grandi campioni come Tagliavento,Pairetto,Banti,Maresca...


----------



## leviatano (7 Marzo 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> No, la Juve è decisamente più forte dello scorso anno. Ha perso Bonucci, ma ha ritrovato un Benatia che non lo sta facendo minimamente rimpiangere. Ha un Matuidi in più a centrocampo e molte più alternative avanti con gli innesti di Costa e Bernardeschi. Inoltre anche la perdita di Dani Alves non è stata niente di che dal momento che il brasiliano terzino non ci ha praticamente mai giocato (De Sciglio poi, pur non essendo un fenomeno, sta comunque rendendo bene).
> Semplicemente la Champions di quest’anno è di un livello più alto rispetto a quella dell’anno scorso. Poi che la Juve si ritrovi alcuni giocatori a fine corsa (Buffone su tutti) è ovvio.



il centrocampo della juventus è il più inferiore di tutta europa tra le big, e basta pure un tottenham con Alli, Eriksen e Dembelè ( che tecnicamente e fisicamente sono delle ire di dio) per tagliarlo come un burro.
Matuidi ci mette la strappanza che è ottima in un centrocampo di statue, ma il problema è che ha 30 anni e ha i piedi quadrati.
Senza Bonucci non sapete nemmeno come impostare dalla difesa, tant'è che ci pensa Pjanic, ma se Pjanic non ha di fianco giocatori oltre che tecnici anche di sostanza, le sue trame non servono a nulla.
sulla questione terzini non ne parliamo, sulla corsia di destra mi pare evidente il ribasso con la coppia De Sciglio e Lichtstainer.
se la vediamo più forte rispetto l'anno scorso non mi spiego come mai un tottenham che è quinto in Premier, abbia devastato il centrocampo dei pigiamati.

centrocampo real: Kroos, Modric, casemiro

centrocampo barcellona: Ratikic, Busquets, Iniesta

centrocampo Bayern: Vidal, Martinez, James Rodriguez

bastano già questi tre.

In Italia la vostra rosa basta e avanza, in Europa penso proprio di no. ma magari stasera per botta di culo come con la lazio passate.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2018)

Gobbi che passano in scioltezza, con goleada.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2018)

A tifare Tottenham c'è pure Jude Law. La benedizione del Papa


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

*Ufficiali

Tottenham: Lloris; Trippier, Vertonghen, Sanchez, Davies; Dier, Dembelé; Dele Alli, Eriksen, Son; Kane.

Juve: Buffon; Barzagli, Benatia, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Pjanic, Khedira, Matuidi; Costa, Higuain, Dybala.*


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> [FONT=&]Tottenham: Lloris; Trippier, Vertonghen, Sanchez, Davies; Dier, Dembelé; Dele Alli, Eriksen, Son; Kane.
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&]Juve: Buffon; Barzagli, Benatia, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Pjanic, Khedira, Matuidi; Costa, Higuain, Dybala.[/FONT]*



Son vs Barzagli


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> [FONT=&]Tottenham: Lloris; Trippier, Vertonghen, Sanchez, Davies; Dier, Dembelé; Dele Alli, Eriksen, Son; Kane.
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&]Juve: Buffon; Barzagli, Benatia, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Pjanic, Khedira, Matuidi; Costa, Higuain, Dybala.[/FONT]*



Che colpaccio De Sciglio


----------



## ignaxio (7 Marzo 2018)

rigore netto per il tottenham


----------



## alcyppa (7 Marzo 2018)

Te pareva se Kane non iniziava a mangiarsi roba proprio contro 'sti maledetti


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Marzo 2018)

Ma che si protestano che c'era un rigore netto per fallo di mano di Chiellini prima. Ora sono pari.


----------



## diavolo (7 Marzo 2018)

L'arbitro ha pareggiato i conti col mani di Chiellini


----------



## Milanista (7 Marzo 2018)

ahah rigore non dato ai gobbi è sempre motivo di giubilo


----------



## ignaxio (7 Marzo 2018)

e rigore anche per la juve


----------



## alcyppa (7 Marzo 2018)

Rigore non dato ai ladri.

OTTIMO


----------



## VonVittel (7 Marzo 2018)

Quanto sono forti quei 4 davanti del Tottenham. Eriksen di un altro pianeta.
Spettacolare anche l'aggressività dei terzini. Trippier è indiavolato, inspiegabile il fatto che abbia giocato quel demente di Aurier al posto suo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2018)

non la sto guardando ne ascoltando... leggo qua


----------



## Anguus (7 Marzo 2018)

Abituati che in Italia per un fallo di quello avrebbero dato rigore, espulsione per ultimo uomo, vittoria a tavolino, 3 partite a porte chiuse all'avversario ed ergastolo al difensore.


----------



## Anguus (7 Marzo 2018)

Col Var Barzagli andava fuori.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Marzo 2018)

Barzagli...stile Juve.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

Ho la sensazione che i gobbi resistereranno e poi alla fine, con una botta di culo, segneranno il gol della qualificazione.


----------



## VonVittel (7 Marzo 2018)

Dembele davvero è stato ritenuto solo un possibile vice-Kessie quando ci è stato accostato?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2018)

Raga ma il mio pupillo Son ???? Quanto è forte?


----------



## ignaxio (7 Marzo 2018)

la juve se tiene lo 0-0 segna al 90' come con la lazio


----------



## Anguus (7 Marzo 2018)

Ma quanto è forte Son.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

Ma sto maledetto cinese coi piedi storti!


----------



## VonVittel (7 Marzo 2018)

Che cosa si è mangiato Son!
Però come al solito il Tottenham si divora una ventina di palle gol. Coi gobbi non lo puoi fare


----------



## chicagousait (7 Marzo 2018)

Nn credo durerà molto sto 0 - 0


----------



## diavolo (7 Marzo 2018)

Sooooooon


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

*Gol del cinese!!!

Tottenham in vantaggio*


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2018)

IL MIO PUPILLO !!!!! 1-0 

Io lo amo <3


----------



## VonVittel (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto maledetto cinese coi piedi storti!



Stavolta invece segna proprio grazie al fatto che ha i piedi storti


----------



## Anguus (7 Marzo 2018)

Vantaggio meritatissimo, 40 minuti una sola squadra in campo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Marzo 2018)

Gol Son.

Vantaggio meritato, li stanno prendendo a pallonate


----------



## chicagousait (7 Marzo 2018)

Manco il tempo di premere invio che i londinesi fanno gol


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

Madonna si stava mangiando pure questo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (7 Marzo 2018)

Godoooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (7 Marzo 2018)

godoooooo


----------



## Anguus (7 Marzo 2018)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Stavolta invece segna proprio grazie al fatto che ha i piedi storti



Stile rigore di Bacca.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gol del cinese!!!
> 
> Tottenham in vantaggio*



Evvaiiiiii


----------



## Milanista (7 Marzo 2018)

Fantastico buffon che cade a caso. Te prego, rinnova.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2018)

Sud coreano raga non cinese


----------



## VonVittel (7 Marzo 2018)

Primo tiro dei gobbi, al quarantesimo. E stavano segnando


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2018)

Gooool


----------



## Anguus (7 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sud coreano raga non cinese



Shhh. Potremmo convincere Li che è cinese.


----------



## wildfrank (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gol del cinese!!!
> 
> Tottenham in vantaggio*



Mario, Sud Corea......senti come cantano sugli spaltiiiii!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Marzo 2018)

Sta Juventus è inguardabile, non hanno fatto un tiro in porta....


----------



## Anguus (7 Marzo 2018)

Certo che Acciughina...Il calciatore più veloce al mondo palla al piede, mette Barzagli terzino destro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Marzo 2018)

la solita Juve senza gioco 
non merita di essere tra le prime d'europa

e si godo anch'io


----------



## Serginho (7 Marzo 2018)

Il Tottenham è una signora squadra con una struttura e degli schemi ben collaudati, non a caso hanno messo in seria difficoltà il Real Madrid nel girone e sono arrivati primi. Ora la rube ha bisogno di due gol e dovrà per forza scoprirsi non facendo il proprio tipico gioco di difesa e contropiede


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Marzo 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Certo che Acciughina...Il calciatore più veloce al mondo palla al piede, mette Barzagli terzino destro.



per questo l'ha calpestato 
se ne reso conto che non c'è storia XD

nn che lichsteiner e de sciglio facciano meglio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Marzo 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Tottenham è una signora squadra con una struttura e degli schemi ben collaudati, non a caso hanno messo in seria difficoltà il Real Madrid nel girone e sono arrivati primi. Ora la rube ha bisogno di due gol e dovrà per forza scoprirsi non facendo il proprio tipico gioco di difesa e contropiede



alias sono condannati 
oppure imparano a giocare in 45 minuti?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Marzo 2018)

Propongo comunque un nuovo gioco alcolico: spararsi uno Shot ogni volta che Piccinini ricorda che c'era un rigore per la Juventus.

Penso che finiremmo ubriachi dopo un quarto d'ora dalla ripresa.


----------



## Serginho (7 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> alias sono condannati
> oppure imparano a giocare in 45 minuti?



Il calcio è capace di tutto, comunque ad ora sono messi male


----------



## ignaxio (7 Marzo 2018)

hanno una visione di gioco e movimenti senza palla pazzesca. poi sono 11 kessie tecnici quando attaccano!


----------



## diavolo (7 Marzo 2018)

Voglio il gol di Hurricane.


----------



## MGP (7 Marzo 2018)

tottenham ha giocato meglio e per ora il tabelino e giusto.

chi dice che era rigore al falo di mano di chielini e solo in malafede e lo dice solo perche e antijuve.
era rigore neto al falo su costa ed era roso per barzagli, queste sono le errori arbitrale del primo tempo.
lo dico da juventino e lo dicono i englesi perche lo vedo con comentario inglese ... i comentatori italiani sono tutti in malafede e sempre fano il gioco di una o altra squadra con 0 obiectivita.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Marzo 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Propongo comunque un nuovo gioco alcolico: spararsi uno Shot ogni volta che Piccinini ricorda che c'era un rigore per la Juventus.
> 
> Penso che finiremmo ubriachi dopo un quarto d'ora dalla ripresa.





MGP ha scritto:


> tottenham ha giocato meglio e per ora il tabelino e giusto.
> 
> chi dice che era rigore al falo di mano di chielini e solo in malafede e lo dice solo perche e antijuve.
> era rigore neto al falo su costa ed era roso per barzagli, queste sono le errori arbitrale del primo tempo.
> lo dico da juventino e lo dicono i englesi perche lo vedo con comentario inglese ... i comentatori italiani sono tutti in malafede e sempre fano il gioco di una o altra squadra con 0 obiectivita.



lui sta già giocando

*senza offesa

p.s. se mettevi la regola su tutte le volte che dice "numero" 
qualcuno moriva per coma etilico


----------



## malos (7 Marzo 2018)

Bella squadra sto totocoso.


----------



## Raryof (7 Marzo 2018)

Ahhhhhh se c'era De Sciglio...


----------



## ignaxio (7 Marzo 2018)

Ma noi riusciremo mai a giocare contro questi qua?


----------



## Hellscream (7 Marzo 2018)

Quant'è schifosamente di parte Piccinini mamma mia...


----------



## ignaxio (7 Marzo 2018)

dajeee


----------



## Anguus (7 Marzo 2018)

Paulo Messi Dybala


----------



## ignaxio (7 Marzo 2018)

Dybalahahahhaha


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

Eccallà


----------



## alcyppa (7 Marzo 2018)

Maledetti


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

Finita

CVD


----------



## diavolo (7 Marzo 2018)

Finita


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2018)

Pazzesco!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Marzo 2018)

Tottenham crollato


----------



## malos (7 Marzo 2018)

Mai darli morti. Parlate troppo presto.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Marzo 2018)

Ho spento al pareggio e a quanto pare ho fatto bene


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2018)

ma no che maledetti


----------



## cremone (7 Marzo 2018)

2 tiri 2 gol...


----------



## chicagousait (7 Marzo 2018)

Non muoiono mai


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2018)

Incredibile PD


----------



## Kaw (7 Marzo 2018)

Si ma il Tottenham si è praticamente addormentato.


----------



## Milanista (7 Marzo 2018)

Tottenham sparito. Pensavano fosse finita? Assurdo.


----------



## kipstar (7 Marzo 2018)

gli spurs hanno smesso di giocare....


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (7 Marzo 2018)

Finita, Tottenham bollito


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2018)

ma che cavolo è successo al totocoso?!?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2018)

Ma é possibile che ogni volta gli Spurs fanno così ?? Prendono un gol poi mollano


----------



## Love (7 Marzo 2018)

hanno un cu.lo questi che non finisce mai...


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma che cavolo è successo al totocoso?!?



Fanno sempre così , ora ne prendono altri 2 vedrai.


----------



## wildfrank (7 Marzo 2018)

Che tragedia.....


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

Che culo però


----------



## Stex (7 Marzo 2018)

Speren nel 2-2


----------



## ignaxio (7 Marzo 2018)

questi ora fanno 1-3 in contropiede dopo essere stati presi a mazzate


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

.......


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> questi ora fanno 1-3 in contropiede dopo essere stati presi a mazzate



Sicuro


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2018)

Incredibile , hanno preso schiaffi tutta partita e riescono a passare il turno .


----------



## kipstar (7 Marzo 2018)

la vedo dura....


----------



## malos (7 Marzo 2018)

Che cambio....


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che culo però


che strano eh


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

Sto Dele Alli è un bel pippone


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Marzo 2018)

No vabbè, Buffon che dice "era uscita tanto la palla!!!" non se po' vede


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2018)

Offensivamente eccezionali, mentalmente dilettanti.
Ai punti il Tottenham non merita addirittura la sconfitta, ma tant è...


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

Finita


----------



## kipstar (7 Marzo 2018)

hanno messo l'autobus davanti la porta....


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2018)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> No vabbè, Buffon che dice "era uscita tanto la palla!!!" non se po' vede


 Brama la Champions più di sauron con l anello


----------



## diavolo (7 Marzo 2018)

Seconda parata di Chiellini


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2018)

Vabbè PD


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

Quest'anno la vincono


----------



## Kaw (7 Marzo 2018)

E ma che culo


----------



## fabri47 (7 Marzo 2018)

Vabbè era fuorigioco, però non era stato segnalato.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2018)

mah...


----------



## diavolo (7 Marzo 2018)

Questi hanno un chiulo infinito


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2018)

non c'è un Tomasson nel Totocoso


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2018)

perdono in finale....ho temuto che stasera uscissero ma per fortuna poi l'hanno ribaltata....

il godimento di vedere questi bast....perdere in finale non ha eguali....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Marzo 2018)

2 tiri e 2 goal 
e come al solito niente gioco 
e si salvano dalla giocata del singolo


----------



## MGP (7 Marzo 2018)

il tottenham e stato la squadra piu positiva, il tottenham ha giocato di piu, il tottenham e stata la squadra piu bella, il tottenham ha meritato di qualificarsi ... e il tottenham ha perso.

andiamo avanti e buona sera a tutti.


----------



## Montag84 (7 Marzo 2018)

Oh ragazzi...

Ma lo avete visto Buffon? Basta tirare in porta... E dietro non sono tutti il Tottenham...


----------



## Hellscream (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'anno la vincono



Non la vincono manco se pregano in cinese.


----------



## Kaw (7 Marzo 2018)

Sbaglierò ma questa partita mi dà fiducia per domani, le squadre inglesi per carità possono essere forti tecnicamente, ma di tattica ragazzi sono veramente indietro rispetto a noi, soprattutto con questo tipo di allenatori.
Il bel gioco tutto quanto ma poi vai a casa, sebbene questa partita non lo sa nemmeno la Juve come ha fatto a sfangarla


----------



## kipstar (7 Marzo 2018)

aspettiamo il prossimo turno ....


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Marzo 2018)

Il tottenham dietro è scabroso, per la strategia difensiva hanno consultato Montella?


----------



## Boomer (7 Marzo 2018)

E' andata esattamente come mi aspettavo. Gli Spurs mentalmente e tatticamente non sono neanche lontanamente pronti per vincere queste partite. Dovrebbero segnare 4 gol a partita per stare tranquilli.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2018)

Se per caso la Rometta passa scommetto che esce Roma - Juventus ai quarti


----------



## Asso_86 (7 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> per questo l'ha calpestato
> se ne reso conto che non c'è storia XD
> 
> nn che lichsteiner e de sciglio facciano meglio



Mettendo un semplice Licht (cioè un terzino vero, non fasullo come Barzagli) sono andati in tilt


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2018)

Se giocano cosi e beccano il City ne prendono 6


----------



## DrHouse (7 Marzo 2018)

Se il Tottenham a giugno compra Zapata e Gustavo Gomez migliora la difesa. 

Ho detto tutto


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Marzo 2018)

Non voglio arrivare anche quest'anno a maggio per vederli fuori


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Marzo 2018)

Sull 1-0 avrei scommesso sull' 1-2. Il Tottenham era tanto fumo e niente arrosto, la Juve doveva far qualcosa in più e ci è riuscita.

Buffon che dice che era fuori non si può vedere cmq 

E poi messaggio per il Napoli... si può fare bene sia in campionato che in europa.


----------



## PheelMD (7 Marzo 2018)

Tottenham oggettivamente imbarazzante. 4 difensori osceni.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Marzo 2018)

Ero convinto uscissero, anche per una specie di complesso europeo che li attanaglia. Ma bisogna dire che Allegri ha avuto una grande umiltà nel riconoscere l'errore di Barzagli terzino e l'ha ribaltata in due mosse, decisivo l'allenatore. La squadra comunque in certi frangenti sembra ancora bloccata, stasera alla fine hanno vinto giocando 10 minuti, anche dopo il vantaggio hanno rischiato grosso. Dopo l'andata credevo che in caso di improbabile passaggio del turno a Wembley sarebbe scoccata la scintilla, a questo punto tutto è possibile. Certo che se giocano così con le più forti, le prendono di brutto.


----------



## koti (7 Marzo 2018)

Pochettino è l'allenatore più sopravvalutato del globo.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Pochettino è l'allenatore più sopravvalutato del globo.



.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Pochettino è l'allenatore più sopravvalutato del globo.



Mi sa che dopo stasera il Real inizierà ad avere seri dubbi sul prenderlo


----------



## GenioSavicevic (8 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Pochettino è l'allenatore più sopravvalutato del globo.



Non possiamo dire che giochino male dai, giocano un grande calcio altrochè. Come tutte le squadre che però vogliono sempre giocare rischiano sempre, mi hanno ricordato il monaco l'anno scorso che vincevano sul campo del city e anzichè difendersi continuavano ad attaccare in 7 e hanno preso gol in contropiede. Insomma non fanno ragionamenti tattici come facciamo noi in italia e contro di noi alla fine perdono, ma vi divertite di più a guardare la premier o il nostro fantastico campionato?


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Marzo 2018)

Solo il Real o il Barça possono fermare questi sculati. Ma col chiulo che si ritrovano beccano la riomma o shaktar. Segnate.


----------



## koti (8 Marzo 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Non possiamo dire che giochino male dai, giocano un grande calcio altrochè. Come tutte le squadre che però vogliono sempre giocare rischiano sempre, mi hanno ricordato il monaco l'anno scorso che vincevano sul campo del city e anzichè difendersi continuavano ad attaccare in 7 e hanno preso gol in contropiede. Insomma non fanno ragionamenti tattici come facciamo noi in italia e contro di noi alla fine perdono, ma vi divertite di più a guardare la premier o il nostro fantastico campionato?


È il classico allenatore che prende complimenti e non vince una minchia: calcio champagne, possesso palla, poi due pappine e a casa. Nelle coppe sempre eliminato, in campionato mai vicino a vincerlo. È un Montella più internazionale, anche se Montella almeno 1 trofeo l'ha vinto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Marzo 2018)

Partita surreale, la Juve ha giocato 4 minuti ed è bastato.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Marzo 2018)

Mai vista una squadra così fortunata, ma a certi livelli raramente ho visto anche una difesa imbarazzante come quella del Tottenham. Questi riandranno sicuramente in finale anche quest anno. Gli gira bene ogni cosa. Hanno gente come Dybala, Higuain e Douglas Costa e farebbero catenaccio anche contro il Ludogorets...
Comunque il Tottenham mi pare il Napoli d'Inghilterra. Tutti fenomeni, bel gioco, guru in panchina, poi non vincono mai niente...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Partita surreale, la Juve ha giocato 4 minuti ed è bastato.



Con la Lazio ha giocato 10 secondi ed è bastato. Probabile che vincano anche senza scendere in campo, in tal caso mi aspetterei un meteorite che colpisca il pullman degli avversari prima del match.


----------



## IDRIVE (8 Marzo 2018)

Mai vista una roba del genere. Neanche la nostra nazionale contro l'Olanda a euro 2000... episodio del rigore non concesso a parte, presi A PALLONATE per 90 minuti su 93 e sono passati loro. Non esiste al mondo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> È il classico allenatore che prende complimenti e non vince una minchia: calcio champagne, possesso palla, poi due pappine e a casa. Nelle coppe sempre eliminato, in campionato mai vicino a vincerlo. È un Montella più internazionale, anche se Montella almeno 1 trofeo l'ha vinto.





hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mai vista una squadra così fortunata, ma a certi livelli raramente ho visto anche una difesa imbarazzante come quella del Tottenham. Questi riandranno sicuramente in finale anche quest anno. Gli gira bene ogni cosa. Hanno gente come Dybala, Higuain e Douglas Costa e farebbero catenaccio anche contro il Ludogorets...
> Comunque il Tottenham mi pare il Napoli d'Inghilterra. Tutti fenomeni, bel gioco, guru in panchina, poi non vincono mai niente...



Esattamente. Il classico allenatore del "bel giuoco" che puntualmente non porta a casa nulla. Rendiamoci conto...nell'anno in cui tutte ma proprio tutte le big d'Inghilterra hanno fatto più che schifo, lui aveva l'unica squadra forte dal rendimento decente ed è riuscito a non vincere il campionato facendosi mettere dietro (anche di molto) dai fenomenali campioni del....Leicester


----------



## juventino (8 Marzo 2018)

Ancora non ci credo che l'abbiamo sfangata, pazzesco. Nonostante 800mila infortunati, nonostante l'ennesimo osceno Khedira versione moviola in mezzo al campo, nonostante Higuain, Dybala e Matudi a mezzo servizio. 
Pochettino si andasse a nascondere, è il Sarri della Premier League.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Il classico allenatore del "bel giuoco" che puntualmente non porta a casa nulla. Rendiamoci conto...nell'anno in cui tutte ma proprio tutte le big d'Inghilterra hanno fatto più che schifo, lui aveva l'unica squadra forte dal rendimento decente ed è riuscito a non vincere il campionato facendosi mettere dietro (anche di molto) dai fenomenali campioni del....Leicester



Infatti. Che poi io apprezzo la filosofia propositiva di continuare ad attaccare anche col risultato a favore, e per me il calcio sarebbe uno sport migliore se ci fossero più Guardiola e meno Allegri. Però un conto è non volersi chiudere, un conto è rinunciare a difendere. Sei in vantaggio, in due minuti prendi gol su un cross con 3 uomini in area liberi e uno con il giocatore che parte da metà campo solo davanti al portiere. Nemmeno in Lega Pro...Poi magari Pochettino maturerà, perchè è giovane, ma sia lui che il Tottenham mi sono sembrati tutto sommato un po' sopravvalutati.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Solo il Real o il Barça possono fermare questi sculati. Ma col chiulo che si ritrovano beccano la riomma o shaktar. Segnate.


Il city li butta fuori a calci, fidati


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Marzo 2018)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Il city li butta fuori a calci, fidati



il City balla in difesa che è un piacere. Quest'anno le squadre di Premier dietro difendono in maniera imbarazzante.


----------



## Casnop (8 Marzo 2018)

Questa partita è la migliore dimostrazione della essenzialità di un buon asset difensivo come presupposto della competitività. La differenza di volume di gioco e di pericolosità tra le due squadre è apparsa consistente, eppure il risultato finale è la logica conseguenza della evoluzione tattica della partita. La Juve si è difesa di squadra, difesa attiva, molto precisa nelle marcature individuali, ha subito il gol, ha continuato a tenere alto l'avversario, e con poche, ma sapienti manovre di uscita dalla pressione, ha sfilettato il fragile schermo centrale del Tottenham, devastandone le sicurezze. Esito incerto, sicuramente, ma non irrazionale, né incredibile. Una vittoria molto italiana, contro un Tottenham, la cui fragilità difensiva gli impedisce di accedere al soglio delle grandi d'Europa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Marzo 2018)

Appena dopo l'andata, in tempi non sospetti, quando tutti li davano per morti, spacciati, umiliati etc. Io scrivevo questo commento, che potete ancora vedere nel topic della partita di andata.



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Segnatevi questo messaggio: Passa la Juve. E io vado a giocarmi il passaggio della Juve. State parlando del Tottenham come se fosse la squadra più forte del pianeta. Quando aldilà di alcuni elementi è una squadra scarsa. In difesa imbarazzanti.
> 
> Sto dominio degli Spurs si è visto solo sulle statistiche, perché di palle gol oltre gli effettivi gol non ne hanno avute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Pochettino è l'allenatore più sopravvalutato del globo.



Mah..... 
in due partite ha perso 4-3 con la Juve, prendendola a pallonate per 130-140 minuti su 180. Pali... salvataggi miracolosi, palle uscite di un soffio. La juve h afatto 7-8 attacchi e fatto 4 gol in due partite.

Se trovate qualcuno che al mondo abbia fatto molto meglio con la juve (tolte le finali dove però é la juve che esce dal campo) negli ultimi 4 anni ......

Poi é chiaro che é una squadra estremamente offensiva, che se arrivi alla sua linea di difesa (individualmente non eccezionale, ma che ieri aveva anche assenze importanti) puoi fargli male....... ma ieri e all’andata ho visto una grande squadra in campo, che fa un gioco bellissimo e che é stata sfortunata.

Pochettino grande allenatore per me. I risultati non sono l’unica chiave di lettura in uno sport come il calcio.


----------



## MGP (8 Marzo 2018)

tottenham si e scansato


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2018)

rivedendo i gol sembra proprio che il totocoso lo abbia fatto apposta


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2018)

Comunque gli juventini che ancora criticano Allegri sono ignoranti anche più dei milanisti che gli davano tutte le colpe quando stava da noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

Ma solo io ho avuto la chiara sensazione di una partita 'strana'???
In italia una roba del genere sarebbe da ufficio inchieste.
A parte il fatto che non ho capito come la juve abbia preparato la partita, non ho capito se volesse segnare e se volesse passare ma la partita dava la chiara sensazione che in campo ci fosse una sola squadra.
La juve non ha fatto che un tiro ( nessuno verso la porta prima del gol ) e infatti non ricordo una parata del portiere degli spurs ma , oltre a questo, gli inglesi erano padroni del campo.
Poi due gol, due lampi, due gol strani nella dinamica e per come erano messi i giocatori.
Avevo nella vigilia il timore che la juve sarebbe passata e le quote qualificazioni erano , a mio parere, a dir poco strane : 1,40 che sarebbe passato il tottenham, 2,85 che a passare il turno sarebbe stata la juve.
City e liverpool già ai quarti , utd e chelsea ancora in gioco : il tottenham ai quarti non ci doveva arrivare a mio parere perchè era alto il rischio di trovarsi 5 squadre inglesi ( o minimo 4 ) su 8. Una dismisura che non avrebbe giovato al business.
E non mi si venga a dire che sono complottista perchè di palline messe nelle urne scaldate ne abbiamo viste tante.
Ai quarti sicuro come la morte ci sarà un derby inglese.


----------



## juventino (8 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque gli juventini che ancora criticano Allegri sono ignoranti anche più dei milanisti che gli davano tutte le colpe quando stava da noi.



Ah, considera che sul forum del Tottenham i tifosi degli Spurs si meravigliano degli insulti degli juventini verso Allegri 
Tanto siamo sempre alle solite: i critici storici di Max continueranno a criticarlo a prescindere qualunque risultato porti a casa. È semplicemente inutile continuare a combattere coi mulini a vento, loro hanno le loro convinzioni e noi le nostre.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ho avuto la chiara sensazione di una partita 'strana'???
> In italia una roba del genere sarebbe da ufficio inchieste.
> A parte il fatto che non ho capito come la juve abbia preparato la partita, non ho capito se volesse segnare e se volesse passare ma la partita dava la chiara sensazione che in campo ci fosse una sola squadra.
> La juve non ha fatto che un tiro ( nessuno verso la porta prima del gol ) e infatti non ricordo una parata del portiere degli spurs ma , oltre a questo, gli inglesi erano padroni del campo.
> ...



Seriamente siamo ancora a questo? E con un rigore gigantesco che hanno negato alla Juve ieri sera?
Comunque la pattuglia delle inglesi si ridurrà sicuramente a tre, forse due, perché il Chelsea non è nelle condizioni di espugnare il Camp Nou e lo United, se Mou non scula come al solito, rischia grosso col Sevilla di Ridolini.


----------



## Il Genio (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ho avuto la chiara sensazione di una partita 'strana'???
> In italia una roba del genere sarebbe da ufficio inchieste.
> A parte il fatto che non ho capito come la juve abbia preparato la partita, non ho capito se volesse segnare e se volesse passare ma la partita dava la chiara sensazione che in campo ci fosse una sola squadra.
> La juve non ha fatto che un tiro ( nessuno verso la porta prima del gol ) e infatti non ricordo una parata del portiere degli spurs ma , oltre a questo, gli inglesi erano padroni del campo.
> ...



Per quanto io veda la juve come il nemico numero uno al mondo se avessero voluto aiutarla avrebbero dato quel rigore clamoroso


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ah, considera che sul forum del Tottenham i tifosi degli Spurs si meravigliano degli insulti degli juventini verso Allegri
> Tanto siamo sempre alle solite: i critici storici di Max continueranno a criticarlo a prescindere qualunque risultato porti a casa. È semplicemente inutile continuare a combattere coi mulini a vento, loro hanno le loro convinzioni e noi le nostre.
> 
> 
> ...



Parli con il più ingenuo di questo mondo ma che ha imparato che devi pensare a male perchè il male esiste.
In italia con calciopoli non abbiamo assistito ad anni e anni di calcio farlocco??
Vabbè che per voi bianconeri calciopoli non esiste, era solo una fantasia .
Senza offesa , sia chiaro, ma il pensiero generale è questo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque gli juventini che ancora criticano Allegri sono ignoranti anche più dei milanisti che gli davano tutte le colpe quando stava da noi.



Io non lo criticavo manco da milanista figurat..ieri però una juve orrenda..salvata da due lampi di higuain e da una difesa inglese inguardabile..

Una nota, ma Buffone non si vergogna? in due partite ha beccato due gol che manco un portiere di prima categoria...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Per quanto io veda la juve come il nemico numero uno al mondo se avessero voluto aiutarla avrebbero dato quel rigore clamoroso



Da ufficio inchieste non sarebbe l'arbitro ma qualcuno in campo.
Guarda che il tottenham nella fase difensiva non è cosi sprovveduto come si vuol pensare : gli spurs hanno subito in premier solo 24 gol, 4 più del city miglior difesa del torneo.


----------



## juventino (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parli con il più ingenuo di questo mondo ma che ha imparato che devi pensare a male perchè il male esiste.
> In italia con calciopoli non abbiamo assistito ad anni e anni di calcio farlocco??
> Vabbè che per voi bianconeri calciopoli non esiste, era solo una fantasia .
> Senza offesa , sia chiaro, ma il pensiero generale è questo.



Ma che nel calcio esistano queste cose lo so, solo che sinceramente non mi sembra la partita di ieri quella giusta per gridare al sospetto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parli con il più ingenuo di questo mondo ma che ha imparato che devi pensare a male perchè il male esiste.
> In italia con calciopoli non abbiamo assistito ad anni e anni di calcio farlocco??
> Vabbè che per voi bianconeri calciopoli non esiste, era solo una fantasia .
> Senza offesa , sia chiaro, ma il pensiero generale è questo.



Non si capisce perché il tottenham avrebbe dovuto vendersi il match dai..
Io ho visto solo la classica squadra inglese che dietro fa errori da circo...e contro certi campioni vieni castigato al primo errore


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

Io resto della mia idea, senza voler offendere la suscettibilità di alcuno, per me quei gol sono strani, la partita strana , la qualifcazione strana.
Qua si va oltre il meritare o meno e la juve non meritava affatto.


----------



## juventino (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Da ufficio inchieste non sarebbe l'arbitro ma qualcuno in campo.
> Guarda che il tottenham nella fase difensiva non è cosi sprovveduto come si vuol pensare : gli spurs hanno subito in premier solo 24 gol, 4 più del city miglior difesa del torneo.



La Premier ha grandi nomi, ma tatticamente fa ridere i polli. E in difesa la tattica e la fase difensiva contano tanto quanto i singoli, a differenza dell’attacco, dove spesso la giocata singola riesce a chiudere una partita in cui le punte non la strusciano minimamente (vedasi Higuain e Dybala ieri sera). Atleticamente è il torneo più allenante del mondo, tatticamente uno dei peggiori (almeno tra i maggiori campionati).


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non si capisce perché il tottenham avrebbe dovuto vendersi il match dai..
> Io ho visto solo la classica squadra inglese che dietro fa errori da circo...e contro certi campioni vieni castigato al primo errore



Il tottenham dietro non è cosi ridicolo come si vuol far credere.
Non lo so francamente , io vado a sensazioni da campo e ieri non ho avuto la sensazione di qualcosa di normale.
Sarò limitato io, per carità.
E se ho offeso qualcuno chiedo scusa.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Premier ha grandi nomi, ma tatticamente fa ridere i polli. E in difesa la tattica e la fase difensiva contano tanto quanto i singoli, a differenza dell’attacco, dove spesso la giocata singola riesce a chiudere una partita in cui le punte non la strusciano minimamente (vedasi Higuain e Dybala ieri sera). Atleticamente è il torneo più allenante del mondo, tatticamente uno dei peggiori (almeno tra i maggiori campionati).



Su questo hai ragione , sarà come dici tu.
Il gol del 1-2 è qualcosa di ridicolo.
Ma è l'andamento della partita in generale ad esser strano.
Comunque scusatemi, non volevo far la caccia alle streghe ma di calcio ne vedo e ne seguo da anni e partite cosi ne ho viste poche.
Onore alla juve comunque.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque gli juventini che ancora criticano Allegri sono ignoranti anche più dei milanisti che gli davano tutte le colpe quando stava da noi.





juventino ha scritto:


> Ah, considera che sul forum del Tottenham i tifosi degli Spurs si meravigliano degli insulti degli juventini verso Allegri
> Tanto siamo sempre alle solite: i critici storici di Max continueranno a criticarlo a prescindere qualunque risultato porti a casa. È semplicemente inutile continuare a combattere coi mulini a vento, loro hanno le loro convinzioni e noi le nostre.
> 
> 
> ...



Diamo Pochettino ai critici di Allegri, poi vediamo cosa dicono dopo aver preso mazzate con l'80% di possesso palla a favore. Se Mou frigno si fa estromettere da Ridolini, sarò io a ridere tanto...ma ne dubito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il tottenham dietro non è cosi ridicolo come si vuol far credere.
> Non lo so francamente , io vado a sensazioni da campo e ieri non ho avuto la sensazione di qualcosa di normale.
> Sarò limitato io, per carità.
> E se ho offeso qualcuno chiedo scusa.



Ma figurati se io mi offendo..è che davvero non capisco..Kane ha sfiorato il gol all'ultimo, con barzagli che salva..il tottenham ha avuto i classici 5 minuti di buio e la Juve li ha sodomizzati con due lampi di Higuain..

Io di strano onestamente ho visto solo il primo gol del Tottenham con buffonE che come un salame è andato giù prima del tiro


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque gli juventini che ancora criticano Allegri sono ignoranti anche più dei milanisti che gli davano tutte le colpe quando stava da noi.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non lo criticavo manco da milanista figurat..ieri però una juve orrenda..salvata da due lampi di higuain e da una difesa inglese inguardabile..
> 
> Una nota, ma Buffone non si vergogna? in due partite ha beccato due gol che manco un portiere di prima categoria...



Sì, comunque non dobbiamo dimenticarci che hanno vinto giocando 10 minuti, il resto sono stati in balia dell'avversario. La bravura di Allegri è stata nel risolverla in due mosse, ma secondo me la squadra ha delle lacune a centrocampo: Khedira e Matuidi non sembrano del livello giusto per vincere in Europa al momento e a lungo andare l'assenza di Bernardeschi e Cuadrado si farà sentire. Pochettino si è rivelato tale di nome e di fatto, ma con altre rivali più forti se giochi come la Juve ieri, ti sbattono fuori.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se io mi offendo..è che davvero non capisco..Kane ha sfiorato il gol all'ultimo, con barzagli che salva..il tottenham ha avuto i classici 5 minuti di buio e la Juve li ha sodomizzati con due lampi di Higuain..
> 
> Io di strano onestamente ho visto solo il primo gol del Tottenham con buffonE che come un salame è andato giù prima del tiro



Guarda io vado a sensazioni e solo a sensazioni di campo e di calcio.
Il tottenham era superiore in tutto e per tutto : era padrone del campo, gestiva meglio palla dietro e negli spazi, attaccava e giustamente è andato in vantaggio.
Lo svolgimento stesso della gara è stato strano perchè la juve farei fatica a capire che partita aveva preparato e voleva giocare : stava ad aspettare . Ma stava ad aspettare esattamente cosa?
La grazia divina?
Fisicamente , agonisticamente , tatticamente la partita era chiusa e non dava spazio e nulla . Il campo diceva questo.
Gli inglesi arrivavano prima sulla palla e vincevano tutti i duelli.
La juve avrebbe dovuto giocare , segnare ma non c'era proprio nulla di tutto ciò.
Su 11 giocatori in campo più della metà hanno reso sotto il sei, tanti errori tecnici e tattici e una condizione fisica scadente per i torinesi , infatti gli spurs arrivavano sempre prima sulla palla.
Poi quei 3' di follia e cambia tutto.
In quelle due azioni ci sono stati due-tre errori tattici e tecnici MACROSCOPICI di tre singoli del tottenham che stonano col livello della partita, della prestazione, della manifestazione e dei singoli in causa.
Ora io non conosco benissimo gli inglesi perchè non li seguo sempre ma se mi dite che è loro consuetudine giocare e crollare cosi io vi credo ma io di partite perse cosi ne ho viste davvero poche.
Siamo al limite del dilettantismo per pochezza mentale e tattica, allegri ha preparato la partita su questo? 
Sulla tenuta mentale sul lungo degli inglesi?
In campo comunque io ho visto una squadra nettamente superiore all'altra sotto ogni punto di vista e questa squadra non è quella che ha superato il turno.
E se tu oggi mi dicessi che due-tre di loro si sono scansati io potrei giustificare e capire certe cose che altrimenti faccio fatica a capire.
Troppo riduttivo pensare gli inglesi abbiano limiti mentali e tattici, troppa bontà credere che la juve non muoia mai e non molli mai.
La partita sul campo si percepisce e vedendola e seguendola sembrava morta e sepolta.
Non c'erano proprio i presupposti perchè succedesse ciò che è successo.
Però ti ripeto, la chiudo qua perchè altrimenti potrei sembrare visionario.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda io vado a sensazioni e solo a sensazioni di campo e di calcio.
> Il tottenham era superiore in tutto e per tutto : era padrone del campo, gestiva meglio palla dietro e negli spazi, attaccava e giustamente è andato in vantaggio.
> Lo svolgimento stesso della gara è stato strano perchè la juve farei fatica a capire che partita aveva preparato e voleva giocare : stava ad aspettare . Ma stava ad aspettare esattamente cosa?
> La grazia divina?
> ...



La Juve ieri non ne aveva, ha semplicemente giocato contro una squadra che le è superiore in tanti aspetti..e infatti stava perdendo meritatamente, unico sopra il 6 D.Costa..

Poi il gol di Higuain, nato da un banale errore di piazzamento della difesa e dalla rapacità del pipita..a quel punto lì è scattato semplicemente il "braccino"..gli Spurs hanno sentito puzza di sconfitta, la Juve si è esaltata e al primo errore li hanno castigati..

In campo ieri c'era si differenza atletica e anche tecnica...ma pure una differenza di esperienza enorme..la Juve ha campioni fatti e finiti..il Tottenham ottimi giocatori che non hanno mai vinto nulla..

Partita che mi ha ricordato l'andata tra Real e PSG..i parigini padroni del match, il Real che l'ha gestita con una maturità incredibile..idem la Juve ieri


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Marzo 2018)

Io non so come si faccia a criticare pochettino.Il tottenahm ha fatto una grandissima partita ieri..non concedendo praticamente nulla.Fase offensiva fantastica.Mai visto la juve cosi in balia dell’avversario. Hanno spento la luce 10 minuti su 95 e sono stati severamente puniti. Brava la juve a sfuttare le due occasioni che ha avuto.Ma non credo che Allegri l’avesse preparata cosi.Perche la juve ieri si è salvata grazie ad episodi,che nel calcio sicuramente ci sono, ma che ieri hanno determinato clamorosamente il successo della juve.Merito ad allegri per quello che ha fatto in europa in questi anni, ma la vittoria di ieri è figlia esclusivsmente della casualità.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Marzo 2018)

Allegri ha vinto, farà sicuramente la sua 3° finale in 4 anni e quindi ha ragione. Però non è questa l'occasione di santificarlo. Prima di tutto perchè i cambi azzeccati sono derivati da iniziali scelte di formazioni palesemente sbagliate (Barzagli terzino su Son), poi perchè, se vuoi fare il catenaccio, devi farlo bene, e non concedendo un gol, un possibile rigore, un palo interno e altre occasioni a una squadra buona, ma non fenomenale. E anche i due gol non sono stati frutto di contropiedi magistrali, ma di due svarioni clamorosi della difesa uniti a due giocate dei singoli.
Inoltre questa tattica non può andar bene sempre. In Europa prima o poi dovrai un attimo essere propositivo. Se giochi così contro Barca o Bayern, rischi troppo.
Poi lui ha la sua fortuna sfacciata, quindi arriverà sicuramente di nuovo in finale, e su questo non ho dubbi.
P.S. lasciamo stare i discorsi sul Tottenham che si è venduto la partita. Oltretutto, se avessero voluto, non avrebbero rischiato di segnare al 90°. Per intenderci sulla sagacia tattica delle squadre inglesi, ricordiamoci sempre che un certo Claudio Ranieri li ha portati tutti a scuola...


----------



## juventino (8 Marzo 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Allegri ha vinto, farà sicuramente la sua 3° finale in 4 anni e quindi ha ragione. Però non è questa l'occasione di santificarlo. Prima di tutto perchè i cambi azzeccati sono derivati da iniziali scelte di formazioni palesemente sbagliate (Barzagli terzino su Son), poi perchè, se vuoi fare il catenaccio, devi farlo bene, e non concedendo un gol, un possibile rigore, un palo interno e altre occasioni a una squadra buona, ma non fenomenale. E anche i due gol non sono stati frutto di contropiedi magistrali, ma di due svarioni clamorosi della difesa uniti a due giocate dei singoli.
> Inoltre questa tattica non può andar bene sempre. In Europa prima o poi dovrai un attimo essere propositivo. Se giochi così contro Barca o Bayern, rischi troppo.
> Poi lui ha la sua fortuna sfacciata, quindi arriverà sicuramente di nuovo in finale, e su questo non ho dubbi.
> P.S. lasciamo stare i discorsi sul Tottenham che si è venduto la partita. Oltretutto, se avessero voluto, non avrebbero rischiato di segnare al 90°. Per intenderci sulla sagacia tattica delle squadre inglesi, ricordiamoci sempre che un certo Claudio Ranieri li ha portati tutti a scuola...



Tutto verissimo, ma bisogna anche considerare che la Juve ha attualmente una condizione atletica pessima, molti titolari in condizioni precarie e assenze importanti. Oggettivamente in queste condizioni è dura proporre un calcio propositivo.


----------



## vota DC (8 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque gli juventini che ancora criticano Allegri sono ignoranti anche più dei milanisti che gli davano tutte le colpe quando stava da noi.



No, sono saggi. Non faranno MAI il salto di qualità. Allegri caccia i più bravi per mania di protagonismo. E fa i cambi al 90' e al 1' quando non servono.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Juve ieri non ne aveva, ha semplicemente giocato contro una squadra che le è superiore in tanti aspetti..e infatti stava perdendo meritatamente, unico sopra il 6 D.Costa..
> 
> Poi il gol di Higuain, nato da un banale errore di piazzamento della difesa e dalla rapacità del pipita..a quel punto lì è scattato semplicemente il "braccino"..gli Spurs hanno sentito puzza di sconfitta, la Juve si è esaltata e al primo errore li hanno castigati..
> 
> ...



Se le cose stanno come dici tu allora questo tottenham è un bluff calcistico, è un armani.... ma con le pezze al sedere e le toppe a gomiti e ginocchia!!!
Tra andata e ritorno però la squadretta è sembrata la juve per qualità dei singoli, gioco , mentalità, intensità.
E' passata la più forte?
Io non lo so francamente.
Sul campo le vittorie lanciano messaggi, questa juve ieri cosa ha urlato? 
Viva i furbacchioni??


----------



## hiei87 (8 Marzo 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tutto verissimo, ma bisogna anche considerare che la Juve ha attualmente una condizione atletica pessima, molti titolari in condizioni precarie e assenze importanti. Oggettivamente in queste condizioni è dura proporre un calcio propositivo.



Ci stà, però non gliel'ho mai visto proporre, e con fenomeni come Dybala e soprattutto Douglas Costa (ma quanto sarà bollito Ancelotti per svenderlo e voler puntare su James e l'albero di Natale?), più altri giocatori di qualità, è un peccato. Anche a livello offensivo la juve non ha nulla da invidiare a squadre come Tottenham e Napoli, eppure sembra accontentarsi di vincere con il minimo sforzo. In teoria, in previsione delle grandi sfide europee non è una buona cosa. Si può mantenere una buona solidità difensiva anche giocando a calcio.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda io vado a sensazioni e solo a sensazioni di campo e di calcio.
> Il tottenham era superiore in tutto e per tutto : era padrone del campo, gestiva meglio palla dietro e negli spazi, attaccava e giustamente è andato in vantaggio.
> Lo svolgimento stesso della gara è stato strano perchè la juve farei fatica a capire che partita aveva preparato e voleva giocare : stava ad aspettare . Ma stava ad aspettare esattamente cosa?
> La grazia divina?
> ...



Anche io ho visto la partita allo stesso modo, la Juve ha sofferto per tutta la partita sotto tutti gli aspetti, soprattutto fisico.

Però il punto è che gli Spurs, come molte squadre inglesi, sono una squadra fortissima e di grande qualità in tanti elementi ma anche con punti deboli evidenti.

Tutti sapevano che la coppia Sanchez-Vertonghen è molto approssimativa, che marca col binocolo e ti concede sempre qualche occasione. Io penso che Allegri e i giocatori avevano preparato la partita pensando a questo, anche alla luce del fatto che Higuain e Dybala erano a mezzo servizio fisicamente.

Poi è indubbio che Allegri abbia sbagliato formazione e che l'abbia vinta solo dopo aver fatto i due cambi tattici, però sapevano bene che aspettando il momento giusto li avrebbero colpiti.

Come hai detto anche tu, gli errori difensivi degli Spurs sono stati da amatori, figuriamoci se come sappiamo fin troppo bene puoi permetterti di fare errori simili contro la Juve 

E questo è il grande limite di tutto il calcio inglese, che non a caso spende PIL interi ogni anno per comprare difensori. Ma è un problema di mentalità, preparazione tattica e cura dei dettagli nell'organizzazione della fase difensiva.

Ti dirò... l'Arsenal da questo punto di vista è molto peggio del Tottenham.. quindi speriamo bene


----------



## Asso_86 (8 Marzo 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Allegri ha vinto, farà sicuramente la sua 3° finale in 4 anni e quindi ha ragione. Però non è questa l'occasione di santificarlo. Prima di tutto perchè i cambi azzeccati sono derivati da iniziali scelte di formazioni palesemente sbagliate (Barzagli terzino su Son), poi perchè, se vuoi fare il catenaccio, devi farlo bene, e non concedendo un gol, un possibile rigore, un palo interno e altre occasioni a una squadra buona, ma non fenomenale. E anche i due gol non sono stati frutto di contropiedi magistrali, ma di due svarioni clamorosi della difesa uniti a due giocate dei singoli.
> Inoltre questa tattica non può andar bene sempre. In Europa prima o poi dovrai un attimo essere propositivo. Se giochi così contro Barca o Bayern, rischi troppo.
> Poi lui ha la sua fortuna sfacciata, quindi arriverà sicuramente di nuovo in finale, e su questo non ho dubbi.
> P.S. lasciamo stare i discorsi sul Tottenham che si è venduto la partita. Oltretutto, se avessero voluto, non avrebbero rischiato di segnare al 90°. Per intenderci sulla sagacia tattica delle squadre inglesi, ricordiamoci sempre che un certo Claudio Ranieri li ha portati tutti a scuola...



I due gol della Juve son arrivato da azioni costruire col Tottenham schierato, non sono stati contripiedi


----------



## hiei87 (8 Marzo 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> I due gol della Juve son arrivato da azioni costruire col Tottenham schierato, non sono stati contripiedi



E' quello che ho scritto io


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Marzo 2018)

Una partita stranissima. Non capisco come la Juve abbia fatto a portarla a casa, non me lo spiego. Inesistenti per un'ora, due gol in 4 minuti, poi nuovamente nulli.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2018)

Io ci vedo molta tradizione da scuola calcio italiana, è stata una vittoria tipicamente juventina (ma senza ladrate), o come tante vittorie della Nazionale.
Un avversario più forte, ma che non riesce a mettere il colpo del ko; subisce e non riesce a creare ma ha più carattere, esperienza, sangue freddo. L'asticella l'ha alzata la juve in quei 5 minuti, aprofittando di una minima disattenzione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se le cose stanno come dici tu allora questo tottenham è un bluff calcistico, è un armani.... ma con le pezze al sedere e le toppe a gomiti e ginocchia!!!
> Tra andata e ritorno però la squadretta è sembrata la juve per qualità dei singoli, gioco , mentalità, intensità.
> E' passata la più forte?
> Io non lo so francamente.
> ...



Ma quante volte non passa la più forte? 
Il calcio è lo sport più bello anche per quello...a certi livelli non è mai scontato..
E comunque in coppa l'esperienza paga, lo sappiamo bene noi dai tempi di atene...

Cosa ha urlato la Juve ieri? 

"State attenti"


----------



## leviatano (8 Marzo 2018)

Ieri ha vinto l'esperienza, nonostante la juventus si sia stata presa a uccellate in faccia sia a livello tecnico che a livello fisico.
detto questo, un atteggiamento del genere come quello della juventus lo puoi fare nel doppio confronto, ovvero quando le percentuali e le strategie hanno più variabili di episodi e di tattica, sulla partita secca questo la paghi, e se ci ritornano in finale (e io non credo, dato che sono in una condizione fisica scandalosa), la perdono di nuovo.
poi i discorsi sul concetto di giocare all'italiana lasciano il tempo che trovano, ieri se c'era un barca, un real o un bayern, ne beccavano 5.
Tutti attaccano in europa, l'atletico madrid e la juventus che più o meno fanno lo stesso gioco, hanno sempre preso grandi batoste nel momento più importante a livello europeo.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> No, sono saggi. Non faranno MAI il salto di qualità. Allegri caccia i più bravi per mania di protagonismo. E fa i cambi al 90' e al 1' quando non servono.



Ha vinto la partita proprio con i cambi


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2018)

Sinceramente mi aspettavo che uscissero ora proprio perché non brillano dal punto di vista della forma... nonostante questo le hanno vinte praticamente tutte da Gennaio esclusa proprio l'andata col Tottenham... se ingranano minimo vanno in finale (ed è facile che perdono, ma non potranno perderle in eterno...)


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Marzo 2018)

La Juve è più forte del Tottenham come rosa. Giocherà meglio il Totocoso, ma dove lo ha portato il bel gioco? Da nessuna parte. Proprio come fa quel fallito di Sarri. Il Totocoso non ha DNA Euroepo, è la Rometta o il Napoli d'Inghilterra. E che se ne dica, la Juve perderà anche le finali, ma almeno ci arriva. Ha più esperienza, ha più storia Europea e via dicendo. Ieri ha vinto perché è una squadra vincente, con mentalità vincente. Ad azioni da gol inverse sarebbe finita 5 a 0 per la Juve. Semplicemente perché i Gobbi a livello mentale sanno subire, aver pazienza e provarci fino alla fine. Ieri potevano sfaldarsi dopo l'1 a 0 di Son e dopo le innumerevoli occasioni da gol che hanno avuto gli Inglese, invece hanno tenuto botta. Fortuna? Forse, ma la fortuna te la devi anche creare. 

Giusto cosi comunque. E' passata un Italiana e io son contento per questo.

Intanto io dopo l'andata, quando tutti li davano per spacciati, scrissi questo messaggio.



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Segnatevi questo messaggio: Passa la Juve. E io vado a giocarmi il passaggio della Juve. State parlando del Tottenham come se fosse la squadra più forte del pianeta. Quando aldilà di alcuni elementi è una squadra scarsa. In difesa imbarazzanti.
> 
> Sto dominio degli Spurs si è visto solo sulle statistiche, perché di palle gol oltre gli effettivi gol non ne hanno avute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La Juve è più forte del Tottenham come rosa. Giocherà meglio il Totocoso, ma dove lo ha portato il bel gioco? Da nessuna parte. Proprio come fa quel fallito di Sarri. Il Totocoso non ha DNA Euroepo, è la Rometta o il Napoli d'Inghilterra. E che se ne dica, la Juve perderà anche le finali, ma almeno ci arriva. Ha più esperienza, ha più storia Europea e via dicendo. Ieri ha vinto perché è una squadra vincente, con mentalità vincente. Ad azioni da gol inverse sarebbe finita 5 a 0 per la Juve. Semplicemente perché i Gobbi a livello mentale sanno subire, aver pazienza e provarci fino alla fine. Ieri potevano sfaldarsi dopo l'1 a 0 di Son e dopo le innumerevoli occasioni da gol che hanno avuto gli Inglese, invece hanno tenuto botta. Fortuna? Forse, ma la fortuna te la devi anche creare.
> 
> Giusto cosi comunque. E' passata un Italiana e io son contento per questo.
> 
> Intanto io dopo l'andata, quando tutti li davano per spacciati, scrissi questo messaggio.



Per certi versi la Juve ieri ha vinto come qualche volta facevamo anche noi in Champions nei tempi d'oro.
La mentalità e l'esperienza, oltre alla preparazione tattica che resta fondamentale, fanno la differenza a questi livelli.

In una partita simile non puoi commettere gli errori incredibili della difesa del Tottenham di ieri, sembrava noi con Montella... o una squadra cinica e vincente come la Juve ti punisce.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ho avuto la chiara sensazione di una partita 'strana'???
> In italia una roba del genere sarebbe da ufficio inchieste.
> A parte il fatto che non ho capito come la juve abbia preparato la partita, non ho capito se volesse segnare e se volesse passare ma la partita dava la chiara sensazione che in campo ci fosse una sola squadra.
> La juve non ha fatto che un tiro ( nessuno verso la porta prima del gol ) e infatti non ricordo una parata del portiere degli spurs ma , oltre a questo, gli inglesi erano padroni del campo.
> ...



Mi piace come scrivi e passo son d'accordo con te. Ma quella è stata una partita normale. Non so se ti è mai capitato di giocare, anche solo a livello dilettantistico.. Son cose che capitano. Come capitano le partite come quella di Instambul. È il bello del calcio alla fine..


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi piace come scrivi e passo son d'accordo con te. Ma quella è stata una partita normale. Non so se ti è mai capitato di giocare, anche solo a livello dilettantistico.. Son cose che capitano. Come capitano le partite come quella di Instambul. È il bello del calcio alla fine..



Si 4 calci li tiro anche io a livello non professionistico.
Ho espresso delle mie perplessità e devo dire che tutti voi mi avete aperto gli occhi : ma si avete ragione voi. Scusatemi ancora se ho visto streghe e fantasmi laddove è tutto molto più semplice e lineare.
Solo che per me da italiano, da amante della tattica è davvero difficile da concepire un calcio come quello che praticano gli spurs.
Un meraviglioso armani.... con le toppe al culo.
Ma che senso ha???


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2018)

Tra l'altro han fatto gol con un super gollonzo, e di paratone di Buffon non ne ho viste ( ma non ho visto il primo tempo).


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si 4 calci li tiro anche io a livello non professionistico.
> Ho espresso delle mie perplessità e devo dire che tutti voi mi avete aperto gli occhi : ma si avete ragione voi. Scusatemi ancora se ho visto streghe e fantasmi laddove è tutto molto più semplice e lineare.
> Solo che per me da italiano, da amante della tattica è davvero difficile da concepire un calcio come quello che praticano gli spurs.
> Un meraviglioso armani.... con le toppe al culo.
> Ma che senso ha???



A me ha ricordato una delle partite perse dal Milan di Montella... alla fine tanti complimenti ma i 3 punti agli altri 

Gli Spurs restano una squadra incompleta, non a caso sono quinti in Premier, con qualche top player vero davanti (per me il migliore resta Eriksen anche se non da ala destra come schierato ieri) ma dietro una difesa piuttosto ridicola, che lascia ogni partita occasioni per errori grossolani e approssimazione.

Approssimazione che nessuno al mondo, nemmeno il Barça, possono permettersi contro la Juve.

Seguendo i tuoi commenti però io penso che la Premier sia un calcio ancora indietro tatticamente, per questo poco competitivo. Hanno da due anni preso i migliori allenatori del mondo e a breve i progressi si vedranno (ma già oggi Guardiola Klop Conte e Mou una certa impronta la stanno dando), ma per ora sono lontani da squadre come le spagnole o la Juve.
Il Tottenham è l'apice di questo trend che vedo, avendo in panchina un allenatore appena discreto (in Spagna mediocre a dire il vero).


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A me ha ricordato una delle partite perse dal Milan di Montella... alla fine tanti complimenti ma i 3 punti agli altri
> 
> Gli Spurs restano una squadra incompleta, non a caso sono quinti in Premier, con qualche top player vero davanti (per me il migliore resta Eriksen anche se non da ala destra come schierato ieri) ma dietro una difesa piuttosto ridicola, che lascia ogni partita occasioni per errori grossolani e approssimazione.
> 
> ...



Ma il paragone con una delle tante sconfitte di montella io non lo vedo però sai?
Per me il tottenham ha dominato tecnicamente , fisicamente e tatticamente ed ha costruito tante palle gol.
La juve brava e fortunata prima a restare in partita e poi a reagire.
Faccio fatica a ricordare una nostra partita vinta cosi.
Milan-ajax 3-2 con gol di tomasson allo scadere?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La juve brava e fortunata prima a restare in partita e poi a reagire.



È questa la differenza tra squadre come Tottenham, Roma, Napoli etc. Hanno avuto fortuna, ma anche tanta bravura a non mollare. Di contro il Totocoso ha tutte le colpe per non aver chiuso la partita. In Champions, contro squadre di questo livello, se sbagli, la paghi cara.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per certi versi la Juve ieri ha vinto come qualche volta facevamo anche noi in Champions nei tempi d'oro.
> La mentalità e l'esperienza, oltre alla preparazione tattica che resta fondamentale, fanno la differenza a questi livelli.
> 
> In una partita simile non puoi commettere gli errori incredibili della difesa del Tottenham di ieri, sembrava noi con Montella... o una squadra cinica e vincente come la Juve ti punisce.



Esatto. Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma il paragone con una delle tante sconfitte di montella io non lo vedo però sai?
> Per me il tottenham ha dominato tecnicamente , fisicamente e tatticamente ed ha costruito tante palle gol.
> La juve brava e fortunata prima a restare in partita e poi a reagire.
> Faccio fatica a ricordare una nostra partita vinta cosi.
> Milan-ajax 3-2 con gol di tomasson allo scadere?



Si la mia era più una battuta su Montella 

Se devo fare un paragone, ricordo per esempio la semifinale con la Germania ai Mondiali 2006. Sono partite che le squadre italiane fanno comunque.

Gli Spurs hanno dominato la partita, ma la Juve non ha mai spento la luce. Sono stati sempre in partita e come io francamente prevedevo mentre li guardavo ha colpito al minimo errore.

Come ci diciamo spesso, bisogna essere prima di tutto impeccabili nella fase difensiva o quando il livello si alza finisci male.

Cambiando leggermente discorso, soltanto io ho l'impressione che la Juve sia un po' alla frutta? non parlo del momento, piuttosto del gruppo. Per ora è più una sensazione ma vedo che in certe partite serrate i grandi senatori che hanno tirato avanti la carretta per tanti anni soffrano parecchio... non sarà facile sostituirli.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per certi versi la Juve ieri ha vinto come qualche volta facevamo anche noi in Champions nei tempi d'oro.
> La mentalità e l'esperienza, oltre alla preparazione tattica che resta fondamentale, fanno la differenza a questi livelli.
> 
> In una partita simile non puoi commettere gli errori incredibili della difesa del Tottenham di ieri, sembrava noi con Montella... o una squadra cinica e vincente come la Juve ti punisce.



Dimmi una sola partita vinta da noi cosi : provocazione.
Nei tempi d'oro, se ricordi, quel milan aveva la grande capacità di addormentare i ritmi congelando il possesso palla.
Attuavamo quasi un catenaccio di qualità perchè tenendo palla non potevano farci male.
Francamente presi a pallonate cosi io ricordo un vergognoso psv-milan, partita che perdemmo meritatamente ma passammo il turno grazie a un miracoloso gol di ambro allo scadere.
Non è nella cultura del milan subire gli eventi della partita e forse questo ci differenzia dalla juve in europa.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si la mia era più una battuta su Montella
> 
> Se devo fare un paragone, ricordo per esempio la semifinale con la Germania ai Mondiali 2006. Sono partite che le squadre italiane fanno comunque.
> 
> ...



Attento però : un conto è stare in partita grazie al lato B, un altro conto non concedendo nulla all'avversario.
Ieri la juve è stata presa obiettivamente a pallonate per un'ora.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Attento però : un conto è stare in partita grazie al lato B, un altro conto non concedendo nulla all'avversario.
> Ieri la juve è stata presa obiettivamente a pallonate per un'ora.



Insomma dai sei un po' troppo drastico per me. La Juve ha sofferto parecchio ma presa a pallonate no. Di episodi limpidi degli Spurs ce ne sono stati pochi obiettivamente, l'organizzazione difensiva ha retto sempre.

Anche nel primo tempo c'è stato l'episodio del rigore netto... diciamo che la Juve ha sfruttato bene le proprie armi e le note debolezze degli Spurs, all'interno di una partita giocata sicuramente male e soffertissima.

Inoltre Allegri ha cannato la formazione, cosa che va anche considerata, Barzagli basso a destra e nessuno alto a sinistra sono state scelte che mi piacerebbe farmi spiegare  Nel secondo tempo con i due cambi e un più semplice e banale 442 ha vinto la partita.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dimmi una sola partita vinta da noi cosi : provocazione.
> Nei tempi d'oro, se ricordi, quel milan aveva la grande capacità di addormentare i ritmi congelando il possesso palla.
> Attuavamo quasi un catenaccio di qualità perchè tenendo palla non potevano farci male.
> Francamente presi a pallonate cosi io ricordo un vergognoso psv-milan, partita che perdemmo meritatamente ma passammo il turno grazie a un miracoloso gol di ambro allo scadere.
> Non è nella cultura del milan subire gli eventi della partita e forse questo ci differenzia dalla juve in europa.



Vero noi subivamo con più classe, ma avevamo anche una squadra molto superiore alla Juve.
Parlo ovviamente dell'ultimo Milan dei grandi eh.


----------



## ralf (8 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il City balla in difesa che è un piacere. Quest'anno le squadre di Premier dietro difendono in maniera imbarazzante.


Rispetto alla scorsa stagione il City è migliorato tantissimo in difesa. In Europa è la squadra che subisce meno tiri in porta 6.4 tiri a partita e in Premier ha subito solo 20 goals in 29 partite.


Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah.....
> in due partite ha perso 4-3 con la Juve, prendendola a pallonate per 130-140 minuti su 180. Pali... salvataggi miracolosi, palle uscite di un soffio. La juve h afatto 7-8 attacchi e fatto 4 gol in due partite.
> 
> Se trovate qualcuno che al mondo abbia fatto molto meglio con la juve (tolte le finali dove però é la juve che esce dal campo) negli ultimi 4 anni ......
> ...



Il Tottenham la scorsa stagione è stata la miglior difesa della Premier con 26 goals subiti in 38 partite, meglio del Chelsea che praticamente si difende con 10 giocatori dietro la linea della palla.
La Juve ieri sera ha fatto 3 tiri in porta, e la prima parata Lloris l'ha fatta al 90esimo minuto, in più tieni conto che agli Spurs mancava Alderweireld che nel sistema di Pochettino è fondamentale, perchè è bravo sia a difendere in campo aperto che a impostare la manovra.


----------



## Asso_86 (8 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Insomma dai sei un po' troppo drastico per me. La Juve ha sofferto parecchio ma presa a pallonate no. Di episodi limpidi degli Spurs ce ne sono stati pochi obiettivamente, l'organizzazione difensiva ha retto sempre.
> 
> Anche nel primo tempo c'è stato l'episodio del rigore netto... diciamo che la Juve ha sfruttato bene le proprie armi e le note debolezze degli Spurs, all'interno di una partita giocata sicuramente male e soffertissima.
> 
> Inoltre Allegri ha cannato la formazione, cosa che va anche considerata, Barzagli basso a destra e nessuno alto a sinistra sono state scelte che mi piacerebbe farmi spiegare  Nel secondo tempo con i due cambi e un più semplice e banale 442 ha vinto la partita.



Quoto


----------

